# I found a pitbull Need help plzz



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok yeatarday i found a black female pitbull . I think she is like 4 month old maybe . She is skinny . But she is very sweet and smart dog. She knows that she have to pee outside . But iv been reading about pits and people say that after having them for years they can start being bad. I even slept with her last night and ahe was happy nd we even played i just want to know if i have to worry or she is fine. As i said really sweet and smart .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wong Izzy (Nov 6, 2013)

brianveliz19 said:


> Ok yeatarday i found a black female pitbull . I think she is like 4 month old maybe . She is skinny . But she is very sweet and smart dog. She knows that she have to pee outside . But iv been reading about pits and people say that after having them for years they can start being bad. I even slept with her last night and ahe was happy nd we even played i just want to know if i have to worry or she is fine. As i said really sweet and smart .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As any dog out their, if she wasn't treated very well by her last owners she could have some resentment towards humans but if you say she is sweet and loving and shows no sign of aggression then I wouldn't worry to much.

Are you planning on caring for her or are you going to find her a good home, if you are planning on caring for her I would suggest working with her on training, house training and obedience training. I am sure you will be fine, show her love, take good care of her and she will do the same to you and your family.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

first- take her to a vet and have a general examination done. maybe get her dewormed. she's probably been drinking out of puddles or the sewer. so keep an eye on her bowel movements. a dose of metronidozole might be in order.
second- you came to the right place so take the time and read the through the archives on this website. especially health and behavior topics.
trustt me, she know's you saved her ass. but you need to educate yourself if you're going to keep her. good luck!


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey i also have another question , im thinking of goving her a bath but i dont know if she will het mad because mostly No dogs like to shower. And im thinking on keeping her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks , here are some pics of her! She is a legit pit right?




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

She is really cute. Not to be a wet blanket, but how do you know she is an American Pit Bull Terrier? You ask if she is a "legit pit" and all I can tell you is that she is a legit dog. Don't rush into putting a label on her. She could be a chihuahua cross great dane for all anyone knows.

Bathing her would be a good idea, but be smart about it, don't freak her out, and she will be fine. 

Read through the training archives on here and you will have a lot of questions answered.

Get her checked out by the vet. They will be able to tell you if she is healthy. Which is the most important thing for your dog.

And about the media hype about any of the 20 breeds (or mixes there of) they labels as being APBTs, there are different situations behind all of those stories. And the dogs they accuse of being APBTs are often back yard bred mix breed mutts. When dogs are thrown together to create some quick cash, the people doing it don't care 2 cents about how those pups will turn out and if the parent dogs have sound temperament or not. A lot of "pitbulls" are bred for exactly the opposite traits that they should have. These dogs should be man biters or "protection dogs". But a byb doesn't care about that.

Train your dog, and give her love and she will be much better off that she was before.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

brianveliz19 said:


> Thanks , here are some pics of her! She is a legit pit right?
> View attachment 36882
> View attachment 36890
> View attachment 36898
> ...


No. Shes a heinz 57, mutt, mix breed, unknown mix, so on and so on. Only ppl with a registered apbt have pit bulls. You got a fine looking black mutt. I do also. Mutts make awesome pets. Dnt get hung up on unneeded labels such as a breed.


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well because my friend has one . And its the same exact face . Really really stronggg wen i take her out i can feel her power in the leash.. Cant u tell is a pit by looking? I dont think it could be chihuahua mix because she is pretty big

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

No you need a pedigree to tell if its pit bull. I assume you dont have one since u found her so shes a mutt.


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

I will post more pictures of her full body

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

She didn't really mean chihuahua mix. What everyone is saying is no papers=mutt. A mutt is NOT a bad thing, it just means the dogs lineage(family tree) is unknown. There are SO many mixes that can create that "blocky head" does NOT mean it's a pit bull. Take a look at COACH's pups, those are game bred APBT with papers and do not look like what the media thinks a "pit bull" is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone, this is not my first time having a dog tho , but it is having a lost one and a big dog cuz i always had smalll dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks DM... I thought it was obvious that I didn't mean she could literally be a chihuahua.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

brianveliz19 said:


> Thanks for the info everyone, this is not my first time having a dog tho , but it is having a lost one and a big dog cuz i always had smalll dogs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Though it may not be your first dog its your first bull breed tyoe dog and theyre a whole different rodeo from your rat terrier (not saying thsts what u have but its a little dog like u said ur used to).


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Before you get attached and make plans to keep her you should at least make some sort of effort to locate her owners. Yes, you found her undernourished and wandering (she actually doesn't look skinny at all to me) but that doesn’t necessarily mean she was uncared for or neglected. Someone out there could be looking for her and missing her terribly and it would be a shame not to at least try to reunite her with her owner. Someone house trained her so obviously she hasn’t spent her entire short life foraging for her meals. 

I would suggest placing an ad on your local craigslist without a photograph and a vague description so that you can weed out scammers trying to claim the dog. Ask them to contact you with a detailed description of the dog and you can go from there. Some papers offer free services for their lost and found section as well. I would give it at least two weeks of looking for her owner before deciding on keeping her for yourself.


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey carriana i really know what ur telling me . I already walked her out in the whole beighbor , and im waiting for sings . Im not going to make a post because they are alot of scammers here and maybe they will just want to take her away. And she is skinny . I can see her ribs. I havent post any pics of her body only face. Ect. She has a really big head . And skinny body.. But if the owner appears or i see any post for sure i will give her back , i want to help her. But know i dont want to give her away to those shelters or a strange people i rather have it my self 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

This might be helpful to you.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

brianveliz19 said:


> Hey carriana i really know what ur telling me . I already walked her out in the whole beighbor , and im waiting for sings . Im not going to make a post because they are alot of scammers here and maybe they will just want to take her away. And she is skinny . I can see her ribs. I havent post any pics of her body only face. Ect. She has a really big head . And skinny body.. But if the owner appears or i see any post for sure i will give her back , i want to help her. But know i dont want to give her away to those shelters or a strange people i rather have it my self
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's why I suggested placing a vague ad asking the supposed owner who tries to claim the dog to provide a detailed description and possibly a photograph to confirm ownership. You could say something like "young female dog found in [your neighborhood] area. Please contact with detailed description of dog and/or photograph to confirm ownership." Something along those lines which would make it so someone can't just claim her arbitrarily and for the wrong reasons. Your goal after ensuring she's healthy and cared for should be finding her owner. Only after you've exhausted that route should you consider possibly keeping her.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree with carriana. Take her to a place to scan her for a microchip. Please at least look for the owners. Wouldn't you want someone to do the same if your dog was lost? Just bc there is no collar does not mean she doesn't have a family

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey i will go out everyday and walker her out. But if the owners do not search for her it means they dont live her. Either way how could she go away? And when i saw her i called and she came scared. i take her out without a leash and she doesnt walk away ? Explain that? And if she has a microchip they will find her and im going to be more than happy to give her back

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

DM if my do was lost the first day ill post adds with pictures in every place and if it had a microchip it wouldnt last more than 1 day lost

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

You have to get the chip scanned for it to work. Its not a lowjack device.... All I know is my dog comes up missing and I see sum1 walking it im going to assume you stole my dog and its not going to be good....


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

My work is to keep her happy and safe and not starving. Now the owners work is to look for her dont u think

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

brianveliz19 said:


> My work is to keep her happy and safe and not starving. Now the owners work is to look for her dont u think
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No its not your place to steal a dog.... as far as im concerned keeping her without really trying to find her owner you may as well jumped their fence and took her.


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Where can i take it to get it sanned? And if the owner see me walking with the dog .. That will be great .. Cuz thats why im walking the dog to see id some. One recougnizes him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Dude what are u talking about? Im spending my money and time trying to help the dog. Im walking her too see if i find anything . And im stealing the dog? If the owner loves her she or he will be looking for her and if thats happens they will find her because i will give her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Dogs can travel miles from their home when lost or scared. Years ago our dog Brutus was either stolen or let out of the yard and was missing for 2 weeks. We put fliers all over the neighborhood, on bulletin boards in grocery stores, checked the all the local shelters every day and turned up nothing for two weeks. We placed a small ad in the local paper and that was what brought him back to us 2 weeks to the day from when he went missing when we had all but lost hope of ever seeing him again. The family who found him had only had him for a few days and he was skin and bones and had managed to travel several miles from home to where he was found. 

Walking this puppy around your neighborhood just isn’t enough. You decided to take this puppy in and so it is your responsibility to at least make the effort to find her owners. If you are searching on your end and they are searching on their end then that doubles the chances that she will be reunited with her family. If that doesn’t end up happening then at the very least you can feel confident in knowing that you did your part and then move forward with adopting her into your home.


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

As u said u post adds and u looked for ur dog if i see any adds i will contact the owner but

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

look how skinny

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

So you wont post ads saying u found the dog? Thats why I said what I said. You are trying to lower the chances of someone finding their pet....


And that dog is almost in perfect shape its obviously a well taken care of dog.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Take her to a vet or shelter to be scanned. Post up fliers, make a craigslist add. Make it brief and not so that anyone can claim the dog. If you do all that, then yes you made an effort.

But if I seen you walking my dog and I approached you, how do u have proof that's that's my dog? Make an ad and have them describe the dog. I would be PISSED if someone didn't make an effort

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snark (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree to at least try to find this dogs owners. It may be a very well loved pet that escaped from an enclosure (which shouldn't happen, but it does). 
Her face looks almost identical to my pit bull mix ( known mix).


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

The dog doesn't look THAT skinny... And the dog was friendly to you, so she's not scared of people. Maybe they are bad owners but it's just as likely the dog got out by accident and they are very worried about their dog. What if this was your other dog that suddenly realized hey, I can jump the fence or a meter reader leaves your gate open? Wouldn't you be frantic? What if someone just picked it up and assumed you were a terrible owner and the dog was better off with them and you never, ever find out what happened to it? This is exactly what my boyfriend's mom had happen to her miniature pincher, we posted ads, called the animal shelters every day, searched the streets calling his name for months. We never found him. She was heartbroken  

Please do the right thing and make a real effort to find the owner!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

brianveliz19 said:


> View attachment 36906
> look how skinny
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That dog is not starving and as Carriana and JTP have said, YOU need to take responsibility for it since you made the decision to take her in.

Please don't take any of what people are telling you on here the wrong way. We are here to help.

You are in possession of someone else's property. Plain and simple. You also have no clue who that person is. What I'm getting at is not everyone in this world is gonna take it lightly should they find out that you have their dog and that you have really not tried to return her/find her owner.

1) Go get her scanned to see if she's chipped (my pup is, and if I found out someone was housing my lost dog yet didn't take the time to get her scanned) chit would hit the fan the second my pup was back in my possession. This is the 21st century....micro-chipping is common practice.

2) If no chip is located, post general flyers ERREWHERE with your contact information. Don't be specific...it will keep the riff raff from contacting you bc they want a free "Pitt" :snow:oke:

3) Do the same as number 2 but on craigslist

4) Walk her often. Try new routes. You never know!

5) IF someone claims that she is theirs, simply set up a meet (not alone, and bring a friend or 5). Tell the owner that you will not release the dog to him/her unless they can prove with numerous photos that the dog is indeed theirs. Photos is just one idea...I'm sure someone can prove a dog is theirs...just don't be naive or gullible. Be cordial. Talk to them.....get a feeling for the situation and how the dog reacts to them etc...if you have any inkling what-so-ever that someones trying to run a fast one on you simply let them know that you would like to get the police involved and that there should be no reason that they have an issue with it.

6) If after numbers 1-5 you still have the pup...you may consider her yours...for the time-being.


----------



## brianveliz19 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey gys thanks for the help im going to take her to the vet tomorrow i know she miss her family because she looks sad i already post adss , just waiting on a call

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

You know I saw on FB a few weeks ago an aquantaince of mine found a dog. This is the same person who's been on a "pit bull" kick ever since I got diesel bc HE wants one sooo bad. Turns out that dogs still with this person. Blows my mind that people don't even attempt to look for owners

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

I think what your asking is ;are you going to have trouble with her getting mean toward other animals later in her life. If she comes from a family of game bred dogs up close in her pedigree then there is a better than average chance that you will. Good behavior around other animals can be some what trained in these, dogs but you must always be aware that your dog is not always the one who might instigate a confrontation so you need to always be prepared to handle the situation. I would never take one out in public without a break stick. Unlike other breeds they are a lot more determined to finish whatever they are confronted with so always be aware of this.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

brianveliz19 said:


> Hey i will go out everyday and walker her out. But if the owners do not search for her it means they dont live her. Either way how could she go away? And when i saw her i called and she came scared. i take her out without a leash and she doesnt walk away ? Explain that? And if she has a microchip they will find her and im going to be more than happy to give her back
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A microchip is not a homing beacon!

You need to check with the local vets and shelter to see if the owner is looking for her. She sounds well trained. And that doesn't just happen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

brianveliz19 said:


> View attachment 36906
> look how skinny
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a healthy weight!

I have seen dogs with less fat on them from training.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

randallabernathy10 said:


> I think what your asking is ;are you going to have trouble with her getting mean toward other animals later in her life. If she comes from a family of game bred dogs up close in her pedigree then there is a better than average chance that you will. Good behavior around other animals can be some what trained in these, dogs but you must always be aware that your dog is not always the one who might instigate a confrontation so you need to always be prepared to handle the situation. I would never take one out in public without a break stick. Unlike other breeds they are a lot more determined to finish whatever they are confronted with so always be aware of this.


Why don't he worry about the NOW and try to find the owners instead of worrying about down the line with the future of him n this dog. I'm sure next post will be "is my dog pure".

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh and btw, that dog is NOT 4 months old...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Why don't he worry about the NOW and try to find the owners instead of worrying about down the line with the future of him n this dog. I'm sure next post will be "is my dog pure".
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was his first question DM, as though that was a deciding factor toward keeping someone else's dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Katey said:


> That was his first question DM, as though that was a deciding factor toward keeping someone else's dog
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL! You are right!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

That is not a 4 month old pup....definitely an older pup or young adult. And definitely a dog that has be taken decent care of. If I found the dog, I would just post some ads on Craigslist saying "found young dog -- call to describe" and and would put the same words on paper flyers and hang them around the area as well as at stores if possible. 

Lots of good advice has been given! Keep us posted.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

How did this all turn out?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

You know how it did..... the owner couldn't mysteriously figure out who had their dog....


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I would be muderously upset if this was my dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Id it was my dog and I happen to find them id see what legal ramifications were available.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Maybe something along the lines of the old west ramifications for horse theft.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neon Light (Jan 27, 2012)

Why go through all of that trouble? If the owner wants their dog back they will take measures to find it like posting flyers or doing the same things you are suggesting the finder do. It is the responsibility of every owner to make certain their animal is secure and therefore not allowed to roam and wander off unprotected. The finder here has done a wonderful thing by saving this dog's life. Let the previous "owner" take the next step.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

No, wrong....
It's her responsibility to check for a chip. That's why we chip our dogs. We all know that these dogs are escape artists, and we've all underestimated them at one point. I've picked up a hundred dogs and all of them were claimed by the owner. All were happy to get their dog back but 3 haha


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Its been previosly stated dogs can wander great distances so the owner looking is only half the step the dog doesn't look malnourished at all and the fact the the personality is a loving one and non agressive it can be assumed not a real history of abuse. Now was the owner careless? possibly or the dog could have jumped a fence a kid could have left a gate open or it could have gotten spooked. It is down right wrong for someone to find a dog in good shape and not make a GOOD attempt to locate the owner and I can state my honest opinion if I knew someone that did that we would be having a talk..... it shows a lack of moral responsibility and integrity to go the finders keepers route.

Just my 2 pennies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Lotsa reasons. If the dog is chipped and reported stolen, guess what?
Or
If someone recognizes it walking down the street, guess what! Yeah, an ass whoopin! 
........................


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

redog said:


> Lotsa reasons. If the dog is chipped and reported stolen, guess what?
> Or
> If someone recognizes it walking down the street, guess what! Yeah, an ass whoopin!
> ........................


Better believe if I see someone walking down the road with Hemi someones hitting the pavement face first! It may not be the right thing to do (male only lol) but that dog has my heart so anyone I suspect of stealing him or doing him harm has my fist.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Better believe if I see someone walking down the road with Hemi someones hitting the pavement face first! It may not be the right thing to do (male only lol) but that dog has my heart so anyone I suspect of stealing him or doing him harm has my fist.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree......


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Its been previosly stated dogs can wander great distances so the owner looking is only half the step the dog doesn't look malnourished at all and the fact the the personality is a loving one and non agressive it can be assumed not a real history of abuse. Now was the owner careless? possibly or the dog could have jumped a fence a kid could have left a gate open or it could have gotten spooked. It is down right wrong for someone to find a dog in good shape and not make a GOOD attempt to locate the owner and I can state my honest opinion if I knew someone that did that we would be having a talk..... it shows a lack of moral responsibility and integrity to go the finders keepers route.
> 
> Just my 2 pennies
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Better believe if I see someone walking down the road with Hemi someones hitting the pavement face first! It may not be the right thing to do (male only lol) but that dog has my heart so anyone I suspect of stealing him or doing him harm has my fist.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly what I was thinking

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

